# Liquid Gold ?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Bought an HP all-in-one printer in June- on offer Â£39.99 - for use by family laptop(s) downstairs, my bolt-hole is in the loft.

Ran out of ink yesterday, replacement cartridges Â£39.98 !!! Looking from the bright side - the printer only cost 1p







, almost as cheap to have bought a new printer







.

Julian L


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I've worked it out to be more economical to buy a small network capable monochrome laser printer for letters etc and use the photo printing services at Boot's or Max Spielmann etc*. Did you know that HP give away printers to some schools and make money on the ink sales alone? The refilled budget cartridges are hit and miss and can void warranties.

*But not Jessops!


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

Printer ink is way more expensive than gold! What really irks me are the cartridges that are 'dated', these will not print after a certain date. Some Epson cartridges won't print if they think they are empty. BBC news article

If you want to break out the tinfoil hats though, how about a unique identifier that embeds itself in each page? EFF website (should be link friendly)

M:/


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I've actually been into PC World to get replacement injet cartridges but ended up buying a new printer as it was cheaper, it just seemed such a waste









How much profit are they making on the refills ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im sure I read that the carts they supply with new printers are only half filled with ink.....


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Im sure I read that the carts they supply with new printers are only half filled with ink.....


We got a new Xerox in work last week and were assured that the toners were full.

Definite inference that others are not ....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive got 3 cannon printers both at home and at work and so far used crtridge world for refills and no problems in 3 years - lexmark printers have to be the worst example of cheaper to buy a new printer each time .


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Think+ range of cartridges from choicestationery.co.uk are very good and attractively priced, if they have them for your printer.


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

http://7dayshop.com/

takes about a week (postal strike allowing) and cheaper than anywhere else I have tried


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Im sure I read that the carts they supply with new printers are only half filled with ink.....


True, true. Especially with HP, although I still prefer them, they supply the economy cartridge with the printer. The large capacity cartridge is the full one.

And, yes, it's ALL true. They make a lot more profit off the cartridge than the printer. Good old loss leaders... We used to make parts for HP printers but htey shifted it all to the far east.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bought a canon printer (560i I think) purely because it was recommeneded as one of the easiest to refill the ink tanks. My lexmark had the print chip on the cart and refilling them wouldn't work properly, it cost a fortune in carts. So far in 2 years nearly the canon is still on the original tanks after dozens of refills, I buy the ink off ebay, I recon I've saved easily Â£500 on what lexmark carts would have cost in the same time period.


----------

